# New Guy



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I am new to the sight and to trapping. I am wanting to trap for a couple of reasons. One, my grandfather has a huge sweet corn farm and the ***** destroy a lot of it every year, and two, I am very much into waterfowl conservation and would like to get rid of a few predators. I have been reading everything I can online and have read through almost every thread that has been started on here (going back through all the different pages of posts). So far, you guys seem like the nicest and most helpful group of people for trapping.

Now, on to the question. I have yet to find anyone recommend a good book for new guys on trapping. Is there one out there, and if so, what is it?


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am also new and have been reading this fourm for about a month and decided to join today becasue of waht was said above. I was also wondering about a books or viedos myslef. i have been around trapping (a hunting buddy of mine) walked his lines with him but never have trapped myself and would like to start next season so any advice would be great . Thankx too all in advance!

Todd


----------



## tslabaugh (Jan 14, 2008)

I am also new around here... I started trapping about a month ago and only have one **** and 3 possums under my belt due to college taking me away from trapping during the week.

I agree that this is an excellent forum with the nicest people. You don't get any BS answers around here...everyone does what they can to help you out. I have learned alot from the forum!

Happy Trapping!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Charles Dobbins wrote some excellent books for trappers. I have read four of these books and found them to be very helpful. The best information that I have learned has come from my grandpa and dad however. Having someone with years of experience showng you the ropes is better then reading any book in my opinion. There are a lot of books out that that target certain species and certain terrain and sets. Look for one that relates to the animal, terrain, and types of sets you plan on making. Dusty Houghs sells some good books along with minntrapprod.com. Look though what is available and then decide on one that will relate to what your trying to trap. Good Luck and Welcome


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you migt want to try www.traps4kids.com You might be thinking but I'm not a kid. It is full of information about trap sizes, trap mods, tracks, fur handling, sets, ect. The forum isn't the best, just watch you you take advice from.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

c_matt92 said:


> So far, you guys seem like the nicest and most helpful group of people for trapping.


Thank you for the outstanding compliment. Smitty, who use to be on this forum told me the exact same thing. Smitty is now dealing with health issues which is why he is not posting anymore. Every one who reads that should give themselves a pat on the back. I am on a few different trapping sites as well and it burns me when some one ask's a question and people respond with rude comments. Plus you have your cliques which is just as annoying.

I would like to welcome all of you new guys to the Nodak family and thats what we are, a family. We may not always agree with each other but we will still listen to each other and respect each others opinions. Thats how we learn.

If I had to pick one all around book that has helped me out the most I would have to pick Charles Dobbins "Land sets and trapping techniques". At least thats what I think it's called. Bernie Barringers book on **** trapping changed the way i trapped **** and has added a lot of **** to my catch. Tom Miranda is another great trapper and is great at writting books so that they are easy to understand.

Again, welcome to the family and remember the only dumb question is the one that does not get asked.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck and thanks for joining!


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

ND trapper said:


> c_matt92 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, you guys seem like the nicest and most helpful group of people for trapping.
> ...


thanks for the welcome and i will look into these books. you all are truly nice people here
:beer:


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Check out Trapperman.com it is run by Paul Dobbins, Charlie Dobbins son and it is full of information about trapping.

Scott 
"Ill Trapper"


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

As stated before experience is the best teacher.... Also look in your state for a trapper's education course. That is how it all got started for me. (I had originally joined the class because it also covered predator calling and that was what I was interested in). I was also fortunate enough to find an excellent trapping teacher. I discovered this teacher through my dad's work place and he let me go with him on his lines. When I was with him it was the most I had ever learned. Ask around, you would be surprised to find out who traps.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

If anybody is at all interested in getting started in fox trapping I bought a real good book the other day. It is called Competition Line Fox Trapping and it is by Tom Miranda. It has everything on different sets and stuff on different lures and baits. I was already **** trapping and I thought I would like to give fox trapping a try and I feel like I've learned quite a bit from it.


----------



## WVFurTaker1 (Jan 26, 2008)

i see ppl on here put up ads for trap for kids that is a great site. but there is another great site just about trapping. give it a t it has a chat room to you can get great hints and tips in the chat and the forum is awesome also this site is Trapperman.com. it was created by paul dobbins charles' son.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

http://cajunbill.proboards92.com/index.cgi?


----------

